# Can You Believe this? Special Room in Airport for Muslim Prayer



## Davey Jones (Aug 13, 2015)

This country is going to hell that's for sure...

“Special Room” At Orlando Airport.

http://madworldnews.com/special-room-orlando-airport/


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 13, 2015)

In what way does this disadvantage anyone Davey?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 13, 2015)

Doesn't bother me either..


----------



## Shirley (Aug 13, 2015)

I wonder if they have a chapel where passengers might pray for a safe flight.


----------



## Lon (Aug 13, 2015)

As a Secular Humanist it irritates the hell out of me because it favors one particular segment of traveler.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I wonder if they have a chapel where passengers might pray for a safe flight.



As a matter of fact....  yes... many airports have them..   haven't you sought them out when you travel?  

http://www.jfkchapel.org/index.php/chapel/schedule

http://www.airportchapels.org/

http://smartwomentravelers.com/2014/11/airport-peace-quiet-check-airport-chapel/


You have to remember that these chapels cannot be used by Muslims as they must face mecca..


----------



## Shirley (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't been to the chapels but I do pray for a safe flight. A few minutes into our flight, I looked out the window. The sky was covered by clouds except for this heart shaped opening. I knew then that I had no cause to worry.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 13, 2015)

I sometimes travel with a devout catholic friend.  He has utilized Christian chapels in airports many times.  Since I am a heathen bound for hell, I take that opportunity to busy myself elsewhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2015)

I wasn't aware chapels were Christian or otherwise. I thought they were just a place to pray. If they have crosses hanging, well then it would be Christian. Maybe some of these rooms do face mecca, who knows? For me, I don't care.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Davey, why are you so shocked?  Denver International Airport (DIA) also has a prayer room dedicated to those of the Islam faith/Muslims.  http://www.crescentrating.com/usa-a.../1705-denver-international-airport.html#tab-4   I bet all those who complain about that prayer room, also complain when they see those of the Muslim faith praying in the main area.

  I wasn't even aware of prayer rooms in airports really, as I rarely fly and would have no use for them.  I'd prefer no religious prayer rooms in airports, but since they already exist for those who worship in other religions, then I see no reason not to include _all _religions...that would only be fair.  Either do away with all of them, or provide them for all faiths.

  Just my opinion, but with websites out there like that one Davey, this country _is _going to hell.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

Doesn't bother me that there is a prayer room for Muslims -- I have utilized a chapel on a long trip -- to restore and meditate. It was non-denominational.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 13, 2015)

Non-issue.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 13, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> In what way does this disadvantage anyone Davey?



nothing really...but I want my confessional booth right next to the mens room.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I wonder if they have a chapel where passengers might pray for a safe flight.



I use to see chapel there but I don't know if they are still there,if anyone needs to pray before flight it should be the pilot.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

Non issue for me also.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

Our YMCA as a chapel and, yes, there is a Bible (I don't know if it has a cross). Anyone, regardless of their spiritual persuasion or none, is welcome to choose to go in or stay out. No one has a beef with it. It's a free country. Our YMCA also has a coffee shop. Some people don't like coffee. They don't have to come it. Same thing.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Having grown up with synagogues, temples, mosques, cathedrals, and churches of every possible denomination, in close proximity the presence  of the special room does not bother me.  Only the fact that in a Muslim country any other religion would not be afforded the same considerations, that some Muslims demand in non-Muslim countries, concerns me.


----------



## jujube (Aug 13, 2015)

There has always been a non-denominational chapel at MCO; I attended a small wedding there years ago.   I've not been in since as I'm afraid the stained glass would explode if I stepped foot in there.  I do my worshipping in the duty-free shop.  

I have no problem with a "special room" at the airport for Moslem travelers....it sure beats them having to pray out in the terminal, which apparently makes a lot of people nervous.  

Much ado about nothing, IMHO


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 13, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I wonder if they have a chapel where passengers might pray for a safe flight.


 Christians have no need of a chapel at an airport. We can pray anywhere, any time and do it in such a way that no-one else need ever know what we are doing.

Other faiths are more obvious when they pray and no doubt cop a lot of flack from onlookers. This is especially the case for Muslims. The privacy of a prayer room, with dedicated plumbing, is probably much appreciated by Muslims and other passengers in equal measure.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2015)

I agree with the non-issue group.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 14, 2015)

If we didn't have _any _religions, we wouldn't have things like this to get hot and bothered about. Praying in the public areas looks like a public nuisance to me. I agree with others here. If you have prayer rooms for some, you have to have them for all. Not an issue for me. Going to the mail box is the extent of my travel these days.


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, many airports do have chapels, however, many of them are called by different names. At BWI, the chapel is called the "Meditation Room" and at IAD it is called the "Chapel." A few of them even conduct services, which are led by a Chaplain. And yes, many pilots and other crew members do take advantage of these facilities. Generally, I have always preferred to pray alone in my hotel room or in my home before I leave for the airport.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

We fly through Dubai in the UAE frequently.  I don't look for chapels but can't seem to find if they have any at the airport when I google it.  It's one of the more liberal Muslim countries and does have christian and other churches in Dubai.  The Emirates flight attendants who are from all over the world are required to live there.  This church was recently opened for them:

http://www.christiantoday.com/artic....overflows.with.christian.believers/56767.htm

I do not have an issue with a Muslim room in any airport.  So what?  There are chapels for others.  I do object to the article linked that says 'this will make you sick to your stomach'.


----------



## Debby (Aug 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I sometimes travel with a devout catholic friend.  He has utilized Christian chapels in airports many times.  Since I am a heathen bound for hell, I take that opportunity to busy myself elsewhere.




Glinda the Good Witch in Hell!!!!  Not a chance !

I actually think it's wonderful that they have them!  An opportunity to exercise our 'be part of the change you would see' muscle!  The one which shows we are generous of nature, flexible, given to respectfulness .


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 16, 2015)

Cant wait for Muslims to start praying at your local mall.

"we will meet for prayer outside JC Penny,don't forget your mat".


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Cant wait for Muslims to start praying at your local mall.
> 
> "we will meet for prayer outside JC Penny,don't forget your mat".



So?!  Who cares?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So?!  Who cares?



Not me.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So?!  Who cares?



If such happens on a busy day, a lot of folks will be upset, and offended, if they can not pass in the main hall or enter the stores for look-see and purchases.

Religion practices are for private use and should not take up public space.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So?!  Who cares?



Apparently a lot of folks who hate all Muslims and don't want to be reminded of them in any way.  Put me in the who gives a rats arse category.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 16, 2015)

I was reading that Muslims will outnumber Christians by the year 2050..   uh oh...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2015)

I belong to the rat's butt category also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was reading that Muslims will outnumber Christians by the year 2050..   uh oh...



I've read somewhere that it won't be that long until white men are a minority in the US.  Or maybe it was all whites.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was reading that Muslims will outnumber Christians by the year 2050..   uh oh...



Maybe that is why some countries have decided to restrict their access to the Muslims.   No more just move in for safe shelter.   They must have work in hand for access, or no access.   They now have more demanding rules for after getting access.   Must learn local history, laws, home ownership rules and requirements, language needs to be local language.

Not sure where that was happening.   Might be Denmark or Sweden.   It seems that far too many just arrived.   Took all they could get, pushed out the locals, turned entire areas into Muslim communities and ignored where they were living.   But definitely did make sure they had taken all they could from the hosting country.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 16, 2015)

Not sure... but I do know they want to "take their country back" before that happens...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2015)

Right.  It's predicted by 2044 whites will be in the minority in the US.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2015)

For whites, the majority role is starting to fade right now a there are more non white babies than white babies.   So being part of a minority is really started already.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2015)

BobF said:


> For whites, the majority role is starting to fade right now a there are more non white babies than white babies.   So being part of a minority is really started already.



What's wrong with little brown children? 
If we choose to become colour blind what difference will it make if everyone is a little less white and a little less black? 
I see that trend happening over here in OZ right now.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2015)

Many of my son's generation are already colour blind. His best friend since third grade, is a Chinese Canadian. Jesse is godfather to his son, big deal in Chinese culture. Jesse once remarked, if he was trapped in a situation where he had to choose between saving his wife, and saving his best friend, he was unsure of the result.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2015)

I've become colour blind too. Growing up in white Anglo Saxon/Celtic Australia, I was unused to seeing dark or Asian faces. To me they were other, and very exotic.
Post war migration happened all around me where I live and now I hardly notice different coloured skins or different shaped eyes. They are no longer other or exotic. 

To some extent, TV has enhanced this change because we now have a window on the world that did not exist when I was a girl in OZ. We see the full range of human variation in our living rooms these days. What travel I have done has convinced me that wherever we travel overseas, the children are all beautiful.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I've become colour blind too. Growing up in white Anglo Saxon/Celtic Australia, I was unused to seeing dark or Asian faces. To me they were other, and very exotic.
> Post war migration happened all around me where I live and now I hardly notice different coloured skins or different shaped eyes. They are no longer other or exotic.
> 
> To some extent, TV has enhanced this change because we now have a window on the world that did not exist when I was a girl in OZ. We see the full range of human variation in our living rooms these days. What travel I have done has convinced me that wherever we travel overseas, the children are all beautiful.



My grandson is engaged to a filipino girl. She's great. Big brown, dancing eyes. Highly intelligent. Love it. Love her.

Its great to see some of the views expressed on here. Can we really do away with the "them and us" mentality. In the end, we are all "us".


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 16, 2015)

My own family reflects the new melting pot society. Ancestors were all Irish/English but with marriage and adoption we now can boast we also have South Korean, American, French and Dutch members of our Australian family.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I wonder if they have a chapel where passengers might pray for a safe flight.



I had not heard of airports having chapels, but like Shirley I do pray for safe takeoff and landing.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 16, 2015)

I had foster children of several different races. As are some of my godchildren.  I adopted my daughter in the Philippines, right after she was born.  I could not love any of them any more if they were Caucasian.  In fact my daughter's name is Mia Graciella ....translated from Italian...My Thankfulness.  She is one of the most wonderful things that have occurred in my life.   Babies and children have no color....no ethnicity...they are all beautiful.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 16, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I had foster children of several different races. As are some of my godchildren.  I adopted my daughter in the Philippines, right after she was born.  I could not love any of them any more if they were Caucasian.  In fact my daughter's name is Mia Graciella ....translated from Italian...My Thankfulness.  She is one of the most wonderful things that have occurred in my life.   Babies and children have no color....no ethnicity...they are all beautiful.



The best that life has to offer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

Touching post Nona, your beauty shows through too. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2015)

Nona, I love children also. Your post made me weep. You are a luminous and beautiful human being.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful post Nona!


----------

